# Meet my 4 year old D.t. azureus tadpoles



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have raised many hundreds of Azureus froglets and only these four seem not to want to metamorphose. They were produced by three different breeding pairs and all of their other clutch mates went on to metamorphose normally. I diligently change their water and feed them every week, but no progress toward metamorphosis.

The biggest are over 2" long, longer than most of my D. tinctorius tads usually get before morphing out.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya I had an evertad before the ice storm...interesting lil guys. I wonder if it is a genetic quirk, or environmental...or both


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

There was a recent post (w/in the last 2 weeks) about this it was said to be a thyroid deficiency. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/92616-tapdole-forever.html


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

They must be enjoying your care too much Richard


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

Even reading through the other cases, at 4 years old, that's pretty spectacular.

Cheers!

Luis


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

A few more threads about this -

Ed comments here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...no-such-thing-neotony-dendrobatids-there.html 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/43776-r-i-p-my-2-year-old-tad.html 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/92616-tapdole-forever.html


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wonder if the large number of azureus cases has something to do with the large number of azureus raised, or a genetic factor


----------

